# Can't wait to get a CNC Router



## CabinetMaker (Dec 24, 2012)

Since I consistently draw on AutoCad and want to compete in some of the bank & credit union size jobs. Commercial/Retail work only. The CNC router is my 1st choice for newly purchased equipment. I wood like to get one large enough to handle a 4' x 8' panel of plywood. If anyone kows of a kit please advise

Thanks all & Happy new year


----------



## Phil P (Jul 25, 2010)

Hi Del

Have you considered the type of work you will most benefit from? Does your work involve batches of multiples? Are there many small components? Is the material predominantly sheet material (in which case aren't you going to hamstring yourself with 8 x 4ft sheets when MF-MDF and the like come in a far wider range of surface finishes when you use "jumbos"?)? Will you need to accommodate solid wood machining and in particular carry out full edge profiling and/or edge drilling? You really need to define your requirements much better so that any responder can get a grasp on the type of machine bed which suits your type of work because there simply isn't a "one size fits all" solution in CNC routing. Some idea of projected budget (including the extra money required for clean and dry compessed air, vacuum hold-down, dust extraction, tooling, etc) would also not go amiss. It's just that buying a CNC for commercial use is a lot different to buying a portable router.....

Regards

Phil


----------



## fixtureman (Jul 5, 2012)

I have a Shopbot that I really like Check out the shopbot forum and see if there are any botters near you or a used machines. There are a lot of them cutting cabinets and if you want you can buy a link for ecabinets. Also a lot of the guys use cabinet parts pro to nest and create their cut files. I use Vectric Aspire to import my Autocad files to create my cut files.


----------



## subtleaccents (Nov 5, 2011)

Take a look at technocnc.com.
They have a wide assortment of choices in duty rating and pricing.

I have two of their machines and completly happy with both. 

As for size, the first poster to respond to your question hit the nail on the head as to
what size you really need and what functions do you need from a CNC.

Good luck with your search and let us know what you do.

Jim


----------



## subtleaccents (Nov 5, 2011)

Fixtureman, I see you use Aspire by Vectric. How easy is it to use this software?
What is the cost of that software?


----------



## fixtureman (Jul 5, 2012)

subtleaccents said:


> Fixtureman, I see you use Aspire by Vectric. How easy is it to use this software?
> What is the cost of that software?


It is very easy to use you can download a working trial version of it on the Vectric site. They have a comparison chart for thier software to let you choose the one you need. Also if you buy a vcarve pro you can upgrade later to Aspire software at a reduced price. Aspire is their top of the line and it is $1995 and Vcarve pro is $600. there is no annual fee either and most of the time you will get 1 free upgrade.


----------



## CabinetMaker (Dec 24, 2012)

Thanks all for your reply

Phil. I have been in the wood working industry for 30 years and a wood worker for 45 years and am well aware of the thought process involved with selection of any equipment. I am not blowing my horn. The thread question was "Does anyone know of a CNC router kit available for 4' x 8' sheets. Other responders understood just what I needed and submitted the necessary info. To anwser your question "Yes" I have considered all angles. I basically need a unit for routing/cutting flat sheets of plywood 4' x 8' only (no MDF) where duplicate cuts are required and where I can make the most efficient cuts out of each sheet. I have no plans for 3D cuts, drilling or any other capabilities. The economy will help to dictate my selection.

Thanks for your help.........Del

"Get what you need not what you want"


----------



## bgriggs (Nov 26, 2008)

I suggest you build a Joes CNC EVO router. You can build it in several sizes. Joe hasn't publicly announced this machine but it is top of the line. Here is a link to his site. Welcome to Joe'sCNC.com. Email him about the EVO info.

Bill


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Might ty this site.

Vhttp://buildyourcnc.com/blackFoot48v40.aspx


----------



## fixtureman (Jul 5, 2012)

There are a couple Shopbots listed on the shopbot forum. Where are you located You could see one in operation if you post.


----------



## Phil P (Jul 25, 2010)

CabinetMaker said:


> The thread question was "Does anyone know of a CNC router kit available for 4' x 8' sheets. Other responders understood just what I needed and submitted the necessary info.


You are not alone in having been in the trade for a while, and for a number of years I ran a CNC shop (Wadkin and later Biesse). My reason for questioning the request to use an 8 x 4ft machine was actually very simple - you stated "commercial work"; in Shop/Bar/Interior Fit-Out work here in Europe we use a lot of MF-MDF which as you are aware comes in the widest range of finishes only if you utilise "jumbo" sheets, ranging in size up to 2.1 x 3 metres depending on manufacturer. A former colleague of mine who moved to the USA several years back has told me that pretty much the same pertains where he now works on the East Coast. It is for that reason I set-out the rationale. To my mind for that type of work an 8 x 4ft machine ay or not prove to be less than ideal, especially as you did not provide any working budget or performance parameters - surely absolute requirements for any rational commercial decision making? Please do not castigate someone for requesting further information in order to make a reasoned suggestion - what I use may work for me, but I won't always recommend it for someone else unless I genuinely believe that it will work for them


----------



## fixtureman (Jul 5, 2012)

I work for a cabinet company and have not used much more than 4x8 sheets. We have 2 cnc's one a pod and rail Biesse and a flat bed Biesse neither are much bigger than my shopbot 4x8. I even job out my table to them for some special cuts.


----------



## CabinetMaker (Dec 24, 2012)

Thanks briggs thats the kind of response im looking for


----------



## CabinetMaker (Dec 24, 2012)

THANKS FIXTUREMAN, iM ON A BARRIER ISLAND IN NC, WOULD BE INTERESTED IN SEEING ONE


----------



## fixtureman (Jul 5, 2012)

Shopbot is located in Durham NC


----------

